# Pompadour Poodle Head Much?



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*I'm so embarrassed!* :embarrassed2:








*Mom made me look like Elvis!*








*See?!*








*








But I got even with her! :laugh:*


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Love it, Chagall! You told her!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> *I'm so embarrassed!* :embarrassed2:
> *Mom made me look like Elvis!*


There's nothing wrong with Elvis! 

He was the KING!! .... royalty if you ask me...... and he had a great singing voice too...... you should be very proud to look like him  


Try singing a little to get even with mom :aetsch:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh Chagall. You got her back really well. Lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Chagall
I really like your haircut!!! And it looks GOOD wet too!!!!!! 
I envy all that head hair.............if mine could grow like that my mom would be ecstatic!!!

Still Lovin' Ya!
MOLLY


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chagall you are so handsome. I think your hair color matches my roots lol.
Wish Brandon could run around with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Chagall, 

You are one stud-muffin!!!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruby would nuzzle those big fluffy bracelets if she ever met Chagall. Love the pic of him with a wet head!!! He looks so silly and cute  aww


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh Chagall
> I really like your haircut!!! And it looks GOOD wet too!!!!!!
> I envy all that head hair.............if mine could grow like that my mom would be ecstatic!!!
> 
> ...


Oh _sweet!_ Now I don't give a care, about my silly hair, knowing you are still there, Molly my love! :love2: We can put our heads together and do all sorts of hairy fun things! :eyebrows: :knuddel:

Your adoring pompadour poodle beau,
~Chagall :dog:

p.s. If I whine about it anymore mom threatened to put HAIRSPRAY in it! :eek2:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily says it looks great. She likes having the hair on her head long. She looks a lot like a big black version of Chagall right now.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

love the pics! love the captions! lol lol so cute!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall-Elvis. Chagall-Elvis. I can't tell the dif!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Dallasminis said:


> Chagall-Elvis. Chagall-Elvis. I can't tell the dif!


We would need to hear him sing to see the difference


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Chagall has nearly as big a fan-club as Elvis too :biggrin:

All those canine girly hearts going pippy-pat... :faint:....


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chagall you da boss!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! That muddy boy! What style! I love the pictures (he looks gorgeous until he gets muddy, to spite you of course) and the narrative that goes with the pictures. Great!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

You look amazing!!! I am a working girl and my head is not easily turned but you are Dreamy .

Jolie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

